# Can I work on a spouse residency visa?



## Borneo1 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello,

I'm very new to this forum, but just about to pack up and move to Dubai! Very excited.

My husband is moving to Dubai at the end of November and I am going to join him at the start of January. We're having a recce visit next week.

On this visit, his company have asked him to bring a copy of his passport, his degrees and our marriage certificate (all authenticated).

I don't plan to work immediately but hope to within a couple months of arriving. I have asked if my hubbie's company need my degrees etc, but they say no. They only need our marriage certificate.

Does this sound right? Will I be able to work and have my qualifications recognised under this visa or do these come into play under my own work visa (when the time comes).

I'm confused! Any help would be wonderful.

B.x


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Your husband's company only needs his degree and NOT yours. Bear in mind that they are NOT your sponsor; they are your husband's and in turn, HE will be your sponsor. His company has no resposnsibility towards you. They may pay for your visa but that's just one of the perks of the jobs when it comes to a few companies (they are under no obligation to do that though!)

The spouse visa does not confer an automatic right to work. If you decide to work, your company will obtain a visa for you but as you are on a spouse visa, you will also need a letter from your husband stating that he has no objection to you working. If you plan to work, I would advise that you get your degree certificates attested before coming out as it will prove costly if you have to send this back home later on and it will simply delay things unnecessarily.


----------

